# Curious Cables USB



## Dalgas

Just ordered a Curious USB cable. Sadly it will be 7-10 days before I receive it. Should be a real "Giant-killer" according to the tests. Will post my thoughts when I have heard it.
  
http://www.curiouscables.com/media-reviews.html
  
 Anyone heard or may be already own it?


----------



## dmbr

Would be curious to see how it measures up to the iFi Mercury and Gemini cables.

Pricey.


----------



## dudlew

dalgas said:


> Just ordered a Curious USB cable. Sadly it will be 7-10 days before I receive it. *Should be a real "Giant-killer" according to the tests*. Will post my thoughts when I have heard it.
> 
> http://www.curiouscables.com/media-reviews.html
> 
> Anyone heard or may be already own it?


 
  
  
 Oooh boy, at those prices...... I consider this one of the big boys.... USD$380 for basically 32 inches of USB cable? I know there are more expensive, but its still pricey.


----------



## Dalgas

I agree! It is pricey and I would never have bought it were it not for the 30 day money back guarantee. Rob will even pay for shipping back.
  
 In my system a labtop is the only source for music and a good USB connection is key for me.


----------



## soundlogic

Just wondering what the outcome of your 30 day trial has been so far. I too just ordered the Curious cable along with the short Regen cable. I have the Light Harmonic Lightspeed 10g currently. It was a game changer, but it seems the unanimous favorable reviews towards the Curious could uproot the Lightspeed. I should get mine in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dalgas

It got held up in costums and in the meantime I found out that the USB-interface in my DAC (Schiit Gungnir with USB gen. 2) was too bad to justifi buying such an expensive cable. I heard my dac with a Stello U3 USB-SPDIF converter and the Stello absolutely killed the USB gen 2 interface in my dac. The Stello U3 cost around the same as the Curious cable.....
  
 So I refused to pay costums-fee and the cable was returned to Rob Woodland - who kindly returned my Money.
  
 Now I am looking for a Stello U3.


----------



## crazychile

I wouldn't mind keeping this thread going if there are others that have tried Curious Cables. I couldn't find another thread on Head-fi for these, although there has been a few mentions in the Regen thread about their Regen Link. I'm considering this Regen Link for starters.


----------



## Cornan

crazychile said:


> I wouldn't mind keeping this thread going if there are others that have tried Curious Cables. I couldn't find another thread on Head-fi for these, although there has been a few mentions in the Regen thread about their Regen Link. I'm considering this Regen Link for starters.



I would check out the Elijah Audio Konvertible Lite 160mm as well. It is an amazing Regen link with crystal clear resolution, vastly improved 3D, awesome bass performance and almost chockingly real presence. In short the best that I have ever heard and the only one that I know about that works unplugging the 5v lead with DACs that needs a handshake. K-Lite w/o 5v lead simply cannot compare to Curious. I own one and are waiting for my 500 mm version w/o 5v lead before the USB Regen as well. Cannot wait!


----------



## BernieK

cornan said:


> I would check out the Elijah Audio Konvertible Lite 160mm as well. It is an amazing Regen link with crystal clear resolution, vastly improved 3D, awesome bass performance and almost chockingly real presence. In short the best that I have ever heard and the only one that I know about that works unplugging the 5v lead with DACs that needs a handshake. *K-Lite w/o 5v lead simply cannot compare to Curious.* I own one and are waiting for my 500 mm version w/o 5v lead before the USB Regen as well. Cannot wait!


 
  
 Hi Cornan,
  
 Have you compared the Curious and Elijah Audio Konvertible Lite cables? If so, please post your results as I'm quite interested in how these two compare SQ-wise.
  
 In the UpTone Audio USB REGEN thread in this forum, Michael P (Elijah Audio) related that he is arranging for a customer to compare the two cables (post #759). Hopefully we'll see the results soon.
  
 Cheers,
  
 Bernie


----------



## Cornan

berniek said:


> cornan said:
> 
> 
> > I would check out the Elijah Audio Konvertible Lite 160mm as well. It is an amazing Regen link with crystal clear resolution, vastly improved 3D, awesome bass performance and almost chockingly real presence. In short the best that I have ever heard and the only one that I know about that works unplugging the 5v lead with DACs that needs a handshake. *K-Lite w/o 5v lead simply cannot compare to Curious.* I own one and are waiting for my 500 mm version w/o 5v lead before the USB Regen as well. Cannot wait!
> ...




Hi Bernie!

No, I have'nt compared the Konvertible Lite with Curious cable myself. I know Elijah Audio have a couple of costumers with both Curious cable and Lightspeed G10 who will report back with their findings pretty soon. The K-Lite is an awesome cable IMHO so I am also very eager to hear from Michael! 

/Micael


----------



## canali

Edited. 

Any updates ...?


----------



## Cornan

canali said:


> Any updates ...or is this $$$ placebo BS?


 
 *LOL* Placebo or BS is as usual in the ears of the beholder....but definitely not to my ears! 
  
 It is still early days and the comparison is still not done properly yet. Here is however the initial impressions between the Curious cable and Elijah Audio Konvertible Lite posted by Michael on the USB Regen thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/762967/uptone-audio-usb-regen/795#post_12346099:
  


> Straight out of the box it's a lively cable & one that digs deep into the music to drag out lots of detail. I'm hearing things that I've not heard before in some of my music which is always nice but it also takes a bit of time to get used to. I have them with both 5 v cable +/- & to my ear & in my set up, I can't hear any diff.
> Compared to your original Elijah cable (Aurelic Aries Mini > REGEN USB > Curious cable > PS Audio DAC), your new cables don't allow anywhere for poor recordings to hide which is a testament to the detail these cable find but I think I need to keep playing them for a few more hours so they settle in (due you expect a burn in time, is there such a thing with USB cables?).
> The only issue I have at this early stage is whether they're too analytical & whether they just show up other issues in my system? I'm also not sure whether the bass has reduced a tad or whether it's just more controlled but I'll keep listening to them.
> By way of coincidence, I've also found out that with my Aurelic Aries Mini it's best to switch the oversampling off on my PS Audio DAC.
> I'm also going to trial the shorter cable (link) in my 2nd set-up which will be direct from my Mac Mini & into my Klein DAC so it maybe easier to compare directly against the Curious cable.


----------



## motberg

I tried the Regen link Curious Cable, but after 60 hours break in, it was still too detailed and maybe I noticed some holes (front-to-back) in the sound stage. In my system the PPA Regen cable works better ( I think it is shorter also).
 Rob from Curious is a great guy to work with... no questions asked for the refund.. I can recommend that if you are in the market for this type of cable, it would be good to audition Curious..


----------



## HedgeHog

Just added a 1.5M Curious USB cable (replacing the Schiit PYST) to complete the loom (have the Curious Regen LINK and Uptone Regen Amber).  Initial listening:  Not a huge difference yet but it sounds a bit more "polished".  Not lush or sparkly but tones seems smoother and rounder without getting too warm.  I guess some people say less etched?  Soundstage is easier to define or hear.  I'll let this break in some more as the Regen LINK sounded absolutely horrible when I first got it.  Then after a week, it has become very, very good.
  
 -H


----------



## paulchiu

Ordered half a dozen Curious cables of various lengths a few weeks ago.  Would love to join in this conversation but the package has been stuck in JFK customs here in New York city.  Contacts with them have not been returned.
 How long have any of you waited for yours?


----------



## paulchiu

Goodies from Australia!
  
 In the first minutes with Mac to Chord Hugo, there is a noticeable spherical expansion of sound.
 It is not diluted but impactful and accurate.
  
 Ennio Morricone soundtracks appearing massively, with theater-like realism.
 Excited for the weekend.


----------



## acguitar84

Still excited about the Curious Cables? Are they worth the cash?


----------



## Seth Warshavsky

The curious cables are decent cables for the price but don't compete with the high end audiophile cables available from Audience and WireWorld that I have auditioned on my own Directstream DAC. The sad thing is when I tried to take them up on their 30 day money back guarantee they never responded to my repetitive emails asking about returning the cables. So the Curious cables are definitely not worth the cash, if you're curious stay curious, because it doesn't appear that they honor their money back guarantee.
  
 I even offered to try the cable for a few extra days to get a friends opinion and possibly keep the cable and they didn't respond to that.
  
 Stay away from Curious Cables. they are mediocre cables, decent sounding, but not what they are hyped up to be, and when you try to exercise the money back guarantee they don't respond.
  
 A quick test try ordering your cable by phone. Their phone number doesn't work, that's a pretty damn good indicator their.
  
 I wish I was still curious about this damn cable LOL.


----------



## Mike Lenehan

Hi Seth
               you sent me four emails in the last two days ! 13th and 14th Sept ! we are very busy with both building and keeping up with customer interaction. I've just answered you this morning the 15th .
  
 You state that Curious Cables are mediocre cables but in your email to me 2 days ago you say  " I still have the cable burning in 24hour a day and it's getting a bit better "
  
 You also state that  " I believe the Audience is a bit better but yours is improving with burn in so I do want my friends opinion as he has good ears "
  
 If the Curious costs $380 verses the Audience at $1000 and the Audience is considered by yourself only a bit better AND the Curious is not yet burned in would it not be reasonable to assume that the Curious may equal or better the Audience after burn in Seth ???
  
 Could it be that you were upset because you didn't get a reply back within two days and you thought we had shot through to the Bahama's and were lying on the beach sipping  Pina Colada's with your $380 ? 
  
 With your permission Seth I would be happy to post our email communications so others can make up there own minds ? ( I doubt many would be interested )
  
 The fact is though that our 100% 30 day money back guarantee is iron clad . Trust me when I say small business people aren't just sitting around throughout the day.
  
 I'll assemble a post re burning in and just a few thoughts about the various USB related devices on the market and our experiences with them soon !  all the best Seth and other fellow HeadPhiles
  
                                                                                    Best Regards  Mike Lenehan
                                                                                                          CuriousCables  and  LenehanAudio


----------



## Seth Warshavsky

Sorry I didn't realize Mike was going through some personal problems, he is honoring his guarantee, here is his reply:
  
Hello Seth            I have missed a couple of days emails because of stress ! nothing more. I also have a significant private issue at the moment , I work from 7am to 8pm 5 days then 8 hours on Saturdays to get all this communication done.  The return is still available ! please ship and we will return your money as soon as we get the cable. Perhaps you would like to post this return email on your forum .
                                 Best Regards Mike Lenehan 
                                                             CuriousCables


----------



## Loose-Leaf

I found Curious cables to be excellent and certainly the very best so far that I have used ,.


----------



## Loose-Leaf

acguitar84 said:


> Still excited about the Curious Cables? Are they worth the cash?



I certainly think so by a large margin ,..


----------



## EVOLVIST

I've ordered the small link Curious cable to go between my microRendu and my DAVE. I will give it a listen, let burn in all day, go back for a listen, burn in, etc. 

Right now the cable is just in NY, sitting. But I suspect I should get it soon. More than a few people had recommended this cable, for this purpose, over at CA. I hope it's a champion like everyone says.


----------



## almarti

evolvist said:


> I've ordered the small link Curious cable to go between my microRendu and my DAVE. I will give it a listen, let burn in all day, go back for a listen, burn in, etc.
> 
> Right now the cable is just in NY, sitting. But I suspect I should get it soon. More than a few people had recommended this cable, for this purpose, over at CA. I hope it's a champion like everyone says.


 
 Any cheaper alternative to Curious USB? Need to conect Windows 10 an iOS (thru CCK) to Mojo. Thanks


----------



## Dunwoodyman

If anyone is interested, I have one to sell..


----------



## Dalgas

There is always a cheaper alternative. But my experience is that you get what you pay for. I did not get around the curious cable. For some time I just used cheap USB cable from BlueJeans - made in to a Dual headed cable because I use a powerbank as powersupply. The other Day I found my Chord SilverPlus and plugged it in. I recently bought new speakers so wanted to try the Chord again. It absolutely blew the BJ cable out of the water. The SilverPlus is 100 USD for 1.5 m but I Think it is well worth it.


----------



## STR-1

evolvist said:


> I've ordered the small link Curious cable to go between my microRendu and my DAVE. I will give it a listen, let burn in all day, go back for a listen, burn in, etc.
> 
> Right now the cable is just in NY, sitting. But I suspect I should get it soon. More than a few people had recommended this cable, for this purpose, over at CA. I hope it's a champion like everyone says.




Hi EVOLVIST. I would be interested to know what you finally made of the Regen Link? 

I too have it connecting a mRendu and DAVE and it has already clocked up about 80-90 hours burn-in. Did you find that to be long enough for your cable to settle? My impressions at the moment are that is has done some nice things to the tonal balance of music - more natural, more vinyl-like - but I think it has also put back a few veils that I had worked so hard to remove. Does that sound anything like what the Curious Link did for your system? I should say that mine is a headphone-only system snd I am doing most of my listening now with the Focal Utopia, so changes in level of detail are very easy to hear. Cheers


----------



## EVOLVIST

str-1 said:


> Hi EVOLVIST. I would be interested to know what you finally made of the Regen Link?
> 
> I too have it connecting a mRendu and DAVE and it has already clocked up about 80-90 hours burn-in. Did you find that to be long enough for your cable to settle? My impressions at the moment are that is has done some nice things to the tonal balance of music - more natural, more vinyl-like - but I think it has also put back a few veils that I had worked so hard to remove. Does that sound anything like what the Curious Link did for your system? I should say that mine is a headphone-only system snd I am doing most of my listening now with the Focal Utopia, so changes in level of detail are very easy to hear. Cheers




Hmmm... My first instinct is to say no, that the cable did not veil the music at all, but given that we all hear similar, yet differently, I agree with your description of vinyl-like qualities, though I wonder if that might be the trade off. I, too, am strictly headphones, but I use HD800s, which are very microscopic, but also a smidge bright with the DAVE on some music, so perhaps my detection of details comes from cans, whereas, I don't know, I've yet to try the FUs (coming to me soon), buy because I haven't heard the FUs I wonder if they are quite as detailed as the Senns.

I'll tell you what, I'll give the FU/DAVE combo a good listen and report back. What are you using to power your mRendu? I got my LPS-1 to power it and my Curious link at about the same time, so I was always using them in tandem. I had let my link burn in for close to 200hrs and at first the cable sounded rather generic, but in the end I felt that it imparted about a 1% difference in quality on the plus side. Out of all the USB cables I had tested, it might come as a shock that it boiled down between the stock cable that came with the DAVE and the Curious link. I thought that the half-dozen others that I had tried colored the sound too much, or hardened the sound. I found it strange that the stock cable sounded good right out of the box, and it stayed that way, as if no burn in was required. 

So yeah, I'll let you know, as I A/B the different cables with the FUs and the Senns.


----------



## STR-1

evolvist said:


> Hmmm... My first instinct is to say no, that the cable did not veil the music at all, but given that we all hear similar, yet differently, I agree with your description of vinyl-like qualities, though I wonder if that might be the trade off. I, too, am strictly headphones, but I use HD800s, which are very microscopic, but also a smidge bright with the DAVE on some music, so perhaps my detection of details comes from cans, whereas, I don't know, I've yet to try the FUs (coming to me soon), buy because I haven't heard the FUs I wonder if they are quite as detailed as the Senns.
> 
> I'll tell you what, I'll give the FU/DAVE combo a good listen and report back. What are you using to power your mRendu? I got my LPS-1 to power it and my Curious link at about the same time, so I was always using them in tandem. I had let my link burn in for close to 200hrs and at first the cable sounded rather generic, but in the end I felt that it imparted about a 1% difference in quality on the plus side. Out of all the USB cables I had tested, it might come as a shock that it boiled down between the stock cable that came with the DAVE and the Curious link. I thought that the half-dozen others that I had tried colored the sound too much, or hardened the sound. I found it strange that the stock cable sounded good right out of the box, and it stayed that way, as if no burn in was required.
> 
> So yeah, I'll let you know, as I A/B the different cables with the FUs and the Senns.




Thanks. I actually think the Link is still changing, now with over 100 hours on the clock. 

I'm powering the mRendu with the LPS-1 but using the upgraded Sonore DC-4 power lead. I've actually worked through a few permutations over the last couple of months. Started the mRendu with a cheap smps, usung both the included usb hard adapter and the DAVE stock usb. Then got the LPS-1 with Mean Well smps (stock power lead), followed by the Sonore/Cardas usb hard adapter, and then the DC-4. Things are further confused by the fact that at the same time I got the Curious link I took a loan of Shunyata Alpha HC cable to power the DAVE, and I'm exoecting delivery of some FMCs either this week or next. I think I had better spend some time going back to basics and methodically working my way up through all the upgrades one at a time.


----------



## Clive101

Hello All
  
 Just purchased the Curious Cable, had it for about a week now.
  
 I have a Nordost TYR 2 and tried Chord Signature and Sarum USB.
  
 At the moment have only tested with my LCD4 with my Hugo TT and Dave.
  
 OK we all know the LCD 4 is a bit laid back, soft, velvet  (well for me there are), all seemed perfect until I tried the Curious Cable now there are outstanding in every department.
  
 The balance of the bass mid range and treble are perfect with the TT Hugo, the Dave has yet to have a side by side test as in the second home, but next week will give a go and see what happens.
  
 The Chord Cables have gone back so may ask the dealer to resend them to me if any ones interested.  
  
 For me on the LCD4 Curious Cable has improved on what I thought was perfection, I have now the perfect balance.
  
 Laptop J River Curious Cable to Hugo TT to LCD 4 (se, power by battery).
  
 The HD800s were too bright for me, it may help you understand how my ears prefer to listen.


----------



## Clive101

Just a very quick update.
  
 I asked the dealer to resend the Chord Sarum back to me so I could test alongside the Curious Cable the Nordorst and the standard Dave cable.
  
 I have to say the winner was the Sarum with a very very close second the Curious followed by the others not so close.
  
 I would expect some to say the Curious could be the winner and the Sarum a close second it was that close.
  
 I did a double blind test with myself and one other person ( who is not a HIFI enthusiast ) we both came to the same conclusion.
  
 For the price Curious Cable, but I prefer the Sarum.


----------



## EVOLVIST

clive101 said:


> Just a very quick update.
> 
> I asked the dealer to resend the Chord Sarum back to me so I could test alongside the Curious Cable the Nordorst and the standard Dave cable.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update. As for me, I don't see myself buying another USB cables in the near or very far future. I think I have a winner in the Curious Cable, as your A/B seems to demonstrate to your personal tastes. 

But hell, what do I know? I thought that the cable that came with the DAVE was pretty damn good in its own right, beating out every other USB cable I had sitting around the house, including some Audioquest ones. 

What the Curious Cable did for me was to make the sound ever so slightly fuller, without any coloration that I could detect. 

It's pretty cool that you went the extra mile with your tests.


----------



## Clive101

evolvist said:


> Thanks for the update. As for me, I don't see myself buying another USB cables in the near or very far future. I think I have a winner in the Curious Cable, as your A/B seems to demonstrate to your personal tastes.
> 
> But hell, what do I know? I thought that the cable that came with the DAVE was pretty damn good in its own right, beating out every other USB cable I had sitting around the house, including some Audioquest ones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I did the tests to see how much more could be gained on the Dave with different cables as at one point the LCD4 were too soft with the Nordorst, well for me that is.
  
  
 Yes I agree with your findings on the Curious, the person that helped me said the same, also quoted "More Rich" but sorry to say the Sarum went that little bit extra.
  
 Now over on the Dave thread Rob Watts has tried Dave with various USB cables and was unable to reliably detect a difference between USB leads which I find very interesting.
  
 I do not doubt his findings and wondered if my changes in cable are being affected  RF or some interference as suggested by Rob, certainly on headphones with Dave the difference is smaller than on my HiFi.
  
 I did move the birds nest of power wires that were mixed up with the interconnects and speaker wire ( made a small difference ) in the HiFi system, in a rural area.
  
 It does not explain when I used headphones I still can tell the difference in USB leads.
  
 Perhaps more interference as I am in a highly populated area, for example there are 26 WiFi networks close by and I am in central London very high up, multiple flats and buildings around as the Dave LCD4 is not located in the rural area ( 2nd Home ).? and the more shielded cables make the difference...?


----------



## HiFiIsExpensive

Can anyone here tell me what the dual head usb cable (separate power and data) does better than a standard USB cable?


----------



## Clive101

I think you use one when your USB port is not power full enough to power a connected peripheral
 so takes the power from two USB ports instead of one.
  
 So I think two power, one of which has a data channel..?


----------



## EVOLVIST

hifiisexpensive said:


> Can anyone here tell me what the dual head usb cable (separate power and data) does better than a standard USB cable?




According to iFi:

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-gemini/ 

I had one once, and it worked really well. I simply no longer plug into a laptop to use it.


----------



## HiFiIsExpensive

evolvist said:


> According to iFi:
> 
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-gemini/
> 
> I had one once, and it worked really well. I simply no longer plug into a laptop to use it.


 
 Thanks for the reply, I have recently used the ifi iUSB and was wondering if it is worth the extra to get a dual head cable. They are quite expensive IMO but I've tracked down one that is more affordable than the Gemini. I'm still not sure if I should get one.


----------



## HiFiIsExpensive

Adding more info. I'm currently using the Apogee Duet 2 and I'm sure if it is worth the upgrade. However, the CHord 2qute is on my mind, so it should be worth it?


----------



## Tamirci

I was a headphone guy in the history then switched to hifi. Some time passed and I settled for raspberry pi and volumio is my small listening room. Now I am using a NUC and external harddrive as a source. No dac and amp is Topping tp22.
  
 Even the Audioquest Forest usb 3.0 cable made a small upgrade in SQ, will Curious equavalent of that cable work wonders in terms of SQ?


----------



## pam1950

same question for me...


----------



## Krutsch

Just keeping this thread alive... love my Curious Cables. I have a 2.0m + UpTone REGEN + link at home and at the office, I added a set to connect my iFI iUSB 3.0 Nano to my Sony PHA-3.
  
 BTW, I was surprised how much the iUSB 3.0 improved the Sony PHA-3 and had the bonus of providing a separate USB 5v charge out with clean power:


----------



## vo_obgyn

I bought a Curious USB 280mm Hugo Link. It runs from my Sonore microRendu to the Hugo.

Synology DS116 NAS > Intel NUC7i7BNH Mini PC (Roon Core) > Sonore microRendu > Curious USB 280mm Hugo Link > Chord Hugo > Senn HD 800 S or Senn IE800 or JH Audio Roxanne's

I'm happy with the cable. Sounds much better than my Moon Audio Blue USB Cable or any other USB cable that I have. The changes I hear are consistent with Rob Woodland's discussion on his site. Expensive, but glad I bought it.

I really like how the Senn's sound with the Hugo Link. The Senn IE800's really sing, even the treble.


----------



## Whitigir

What materials do they use ? A quality of authentic quality materials will bring about improvements.  I just wonder as I have many different USB cables under my belt


----------



## Krutsch

Whitigir said:


> What materials do they use ? A quality of authentic quality materials will bring about improvements.  I just wonder as I have many different USB cables under my belt



It's more than the cable material; I have some of these and if you feel along the cable, there are what feels like ferrite beads spaced along the cable under the covering/sleeve.

I know it's heresy to think a USB cable makes a difference, but I'm impressed and I can't explain what makes these cables do what they do.


----------



## Whitigir

Krutsch said:


> It's more than the cable material; I have some of these and if you feel along the cable, there are what feels like ferrite beads spaced along the cable under the covering/sleeve.
> 
> I know it's heresy to think a USB cable makes a difference, but I'm impressed and I can't explain what makes these cables do what they do.



I am only curious aobut the materials  as I make them too, so I do know a lot about them.  Just don't know what curious cables make them out of


----------



## Rocket72

Hi all,

The signal wires are silver. I have just ordered the 200mm regen link between W4S Recovery and Naim Dac V1. I'm hopefull for good results!


----------



## Whitigir

Rocket72 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The signal wires are silver. I have just ordered the 200mm regen link between W4S Recovery and Naim Dac V1. I'm hopefull for good results!



I see, so a silver as materials will improve the sound performances.  If only the signal wires is silver then You can have much better


----------



## Rocket72

Probably a lot more involved i.e. the purity and OCC. Also specific shielding. A lot at USB manufacturers use silver such as Oyaide, Neotech, Cabledyne, Wireworld platinum and Audioquest Diamond. I have the Oyaide Continental  (5N purity) and the Cabledyne premier (6N OCC).


----------



## Whitigir

Rocket72 said:


> Probably a lot more involved i.e. the purity and OCC. Also specific shielding. A lot at USB manufacturers use silver such as Oyaide, Neotech, Cabledyne, Wireworld platinum and Audioquest Diamond. I have the Oyaide Continental  (5N purity) and the Cabledyne premier (6N OCC).


Sound about right, if only the people is willing to spend, the better USB cables are out there, and they bring real performances.  I am glad for whoever can observe the differences, and sorry about the losses of people who can't


----------



## Rocket72

The first 3 I mentioned are not massively expensive. Less than $200 or £150. The others are a lot more!


----------



## Rocket72

Rocket72 said:


> The first 3 I mentioned are not massively expensive. Less than $200 or £150. The others are a lot more!


Got my curious USB regent link. It's had 24 hrs burn and so far I'm impressed how good it is. It makes a bigger improvement than expected and exactly as people described.


----------



## ostewart

I've just posted my review of the Curious USB Cable: http://www.soundperfectionreviews.com/2017/10/review-curious-cables-usb-cable.html


----------



## ACaluk

Ordered 2 (Regen and Hugo links) Curious USB cables on June 14th to Europe. It took them until June 21st to ship the cables. Tracking number was provided and it took the package 5 days to make it to Sydney, where every trace is lost. It is July 8th today and tracking is still showing Sydney Post Office as the last destination. Asked Curious folks for either a new shipment or refund, have not heard back yet. Not very happy with their service no matter how good their cables are.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 8, 2018)

^^ The Australian Post tracking is slow to update:

https://auspost.com.au/mypost/track/#/search

Unlike FedEx and UPS where you have constant updates, the Post Office system only updates at major points.  Once the package is in the air, you won't see any updates until it's in route from your local post office to the final destination.  At least that was my experience.

The cables are made to order, so it takes some time as the precision soldering cannot be rushed.

They seem pretty stand up as I had to have my cable repaired that was a fault of my own and everything went well.

The communication though can sometimes be iffy.  

When I sent my cable from USA -> Australia via Post Office for repair, it takes about 3 weeks till it arrives.  If it shipped out from Sydney on the 21st, you probably have another good week to wait.


----------



## ACaluk

AC-12 said:


> ^^ The Australian Post tracking is slow to update:
> 
> https://auspost.com.au/mypost/track/#/search
> 
> ...


----------



## ACaluk

Thank you. I hope you are right as I am concernd at this point in time. This should have been someting that was noted on their site as I would have paid for expedited shipping otherwise.


----------



## Eldair

I was a guy who not believe that cables matters so much. If they are decent. When my friend ask me to take my Schiit Gungnir MB and Schiit Mjolnir 2 and my hp´s with to test Curious Cable i was like ok (we test other things also). 
I was like what a hell is happening here when Curious was there.
I have to say cables do matter and lot. 
Thou i live in Finland so it is pretty expensive to get Curious cable here.
My question is, is there any like Audioquest (we have dealer here) cable what is near as good as Curious?


----------



## jonstatt

Eldair said:


> I was a guy who not believe that cables matters so much. If they are decent. When my friend ask me to take my Schiit Gungnir MB and Schiit Mjolnir 2 and my hp´s with to test Curious Cable i was like ok (we test other things also).
> I was like what a hell is happening here when Curious was there.
> I have to say cables do matter and lot.
> Thou i live in Finland so it is pretty expensive to get Curious cable here.
> My question is, is there any like Audioquest (we have dealer here) cable what is near as good as Curious?



From Audioquest, only the Audioquest Diamond will be close. There is a new version of the Diamond USB cable with a new DBS Carbon module. Audioquest discovered that the extra wire that runs down the cable for the DBS module can itself be an RF source. So they released two new DBS modules, of which the better one, the DBS carbon, has a high quality capacitor to suppress it.

Another popular one is the Wireworld Platinum Starlight 7 that you will likely find a dealer in Finland.


----------



## 474194

Eldair said:


> My question is, is there any like Audioquest (we have dealer here) cable what is near as good as Curious?



https://audiobacon.net/2017/09/18/curious-cables-usb-review/


----------



## MaWe

vo_obgyn said:


> I bought a Curious USB 280mm Hugo Link. It runs from my Sonore microRendu to the Hugo.
> 
> Synology DS116 NAS > Intel NUC7i7BNH Mini PC (Roon Core) > Sonore microRendu > Curious USB 280mm Hugo Link > Chord Hugo > Senn HD 800 S or Senn IE800 or JH Audio Roxanne's
> 
> ...




Anyone compared the Curious Chord Hugo link to the Moon Audio Black Dragon USB and can communicate the findings?

@vo_obgyn, what other USB cables with Micro USB plug did you use? Thx.

I'm in the process to evaluate the best USB setup between my MacBookPro (15", i7, 16GB RAM, 1TB SSD, Audirvana 3+/ Amarra 4 Plus) --> Intona Reference USB A->B --> Intona USB Isolator --> Moon Audio Black Dragon USB A->Micro --> Chord Mojo --> Headphones.

I think the weak link could be the Moon Audio Black Dragon USB cable??


----------



## muscleking

I'm down to buying my last piece of equipment for my set up which is the usb cable. 

I have just upgraded my wall duplex to furutech NCF with aluminum shield and carbon cover, the whole set and have a harmonic technology ac-10 power cable with furutech rhodium plugs, going to audio gd reference 10.32 (best dac and amp I have heard so far), and a few headphones still on the way like a lcd 2.1 and hd800, right now these are connected to balanced stax set up 407+006ts. Very very good result. The usb cable is from the audeze deckard looks like moderate quality.

Funny thing is I bought the stax earlier in the game and I sold and bought many headphones after that but can't find any dynamic that can make me sell the stax set up. Other headphones I keep now just have a different sound. But not as detailed and realistic sounding but more fun. Hopefully the hd800 I like and then maybe put the stax on sale. The amplifier from stax is a bit hotter now I run the Reference 10.32 as pre amp. Not sure it's good for it or not. But not caught on fire yet and sounds much better than from a smaller sized dac based on sabre connected to the stax with rca cables. 

I have eyes on this curious cable and siltech anniversary cable. Anybody tried both?

The wall duplex was installed yesterday and even my speakers sounds better now before I had to crank it louder to hear Netflix movie dialogue but now low volume is clear and I can hear everything. Could be psychological. Lol. I got a good deal on the duplex set used like new so no buyer remorse. Maybe will sound even better later.

Another question is I see these ifi external usb thingy. Do I need one from my computer to the dac if I get a expensive cable like siltech or curious? The computer motherboard is well built (asus rampage iv extreme, old but not obsolete lol), also have this usb 3.0 pci express card which I got when I was running my occulus set up. I tried connect the audiogd to that one didn't hear any difference so I just use a USB 3.0 port from the back of motherboard. The audiogd has the amenero combo384 user replaced before I bought it. And a hdmi module not sure what to do with it. My gear is getting pretty complex and many things can do to tune here and there.


----------



## bifeo001

I'm selling my curious cable Hugo link if any one wants.


----------



## pagauge0

I just received my Hugo Link from Australia. Absolutely love it with my HD660s.


----------



## busseysound (Aug 14, 2021)

Just received today a Curious USB cable to try out with my Bifrost 2/Jot 2 Focal Clear setup.  I was absolutely blown away.  I've worked in IT for almost 30 years, but been a musician for 35 (and audio producer).  The IT part of me says this is crazy - the musician part of me hears MUCH more clarity, instrument separation, and slightly larger sound stage.  Honestly, it's a HUGE upgrade.  I had been using a Schiit PYST USB cable.  I should add that it's a used cable and has most likely had plenty of burn-in time.


----------



## 432789

busseysound said:


> Just received today a Curious USB cable to try out with my Bifrost 2/Jot 2 Focal Clear setup.  I was absolutely blown away.  I've worked in IT for almost 30 years, but been a musician for 35 (and audio producer).  The IT part of me says this is crazy - the musician part of me hears MUCH more clarity, instrument separation, and slightly larger sound stage.  Honestly, it's a HUGE upgrade.  I had been using a Schiit PYST USB cable.


Your IT part is right


----------



## busseysound

thebrunx said:


> Your IT part is right


My ears are too.


----------



## 432789

busseysound said:


> My ears are too.


They would have a chance to be right If they were not attached to a human brain vulnerable to placebo and dreaming.


----------



## busseysound

thebrunx said:


> They would have a chance to be right If they were not attached to a human brain vulnerable to placebo and dreaming.


I've worked with studio equipment ranging from smaller dollar amounts to thousands.  Compressors, EQ's, finalizers, multiband compressors, reverbs - hundreds of pieces of outboard gear over the years.  Sometimes certain ones work for certain situations for what I'm working on, sometimes they don't.  The dollar amount becomes irrelevant (the brand too).  Placebo has to be thrown out the window quickly in the audio post production industry.  It's pretty elementary to A/B the PYST cable with the Curious one and hear the difference.

Have you tried one?


----------



## 432789 (Aug 15, 2021)

busseysound said:


> I've worked with studio equipment ranging from smaller dollar amounts to thousands.  Compressors, EQ's, finalizers, multiband compressors, reverbs - hundreds of pieces of outboard gear over the years.  Sometimes certain ones work for certain situations for what I'm working on, sometimes they don't.  The dollar amount becomes irrelevant (the brand too).  Placebo has to be thrown out the window quickly in the audio post production industry.  It's pretty elementary to A/B the PYST cable with the Curious one and hear the difference.
> 
> Have you tried one?


All I will tell you is,
With cables the only things which matters is Impendance and depending on environment, Shielding.
More than this is snake oil.


----------



## sarang-i

thebrunx said:


> All I will tell you is,
> With cables the only things which matters is Impendance and depending on environment, Shielding.
> More than this is snake oil.


You are wrong.
It seems you even don't know what you are talking about.
https://www.gcaudio.com/tips-tricks...-can-they-make-a-difference-by-nordost-audio/
And please listen first, while you can afford it.


----------



## 432789

sarang-i said:


> You are wrong.
> It seems you even don't know what you are talking about.
> https://www.gcaudio.com/tips-tricks...-can-they-make-a-difference-by-nordost-audio/
> And please listen first, while you can afford it.


So you link a snake oil company as your source of facts about how physics works. Well played. You played yourself.


----------



## busseysound

thebrunx said:


> So you link a snake oil company as your source of facts about how physics works. Well played. You played yourself.


Honestly, if you haven't tried the cable, just stop posting negatively about it.


----------



## 432789 (Sep 7, 2021)

busseysound said:


> Honestly, if you haven't tried the cable, just stop posting negatively about it.


You should very well try wearing a tin foil hat while listening. Some say it makes a huge difference.

To anyone else who respects well known science, Just remember when it comes to electrical signal cables: low impedance and shielding if necessary but any more than this is snake oil.


----------

